# Passat vinyl roof wrap



## kyguy105 (May 30, 2017)

Just had my 2017 SE roof wrapped. My next step in mimicking a Passat GT!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks good. I like it on that color, but I doubt I would on our (Reflex ?) silver.


----------



## dz302 (May 4, 2018)

kyguy105 said:


> Just had my 2017 SE roof wrapped. My next step in mimicking a Passat GT!


I want to do that on my grey SEL. 
Do you mind sharing the cost details?

Thanks.


----------



## kyguy105 (May 30, 2017)

dz302 said:


> I want to do that on my grey SEL.
> Do you mind sharing the cost details?
> 
> Thanks.


I checked a few shops in my area and got quotes from $260-$300.

I thought about wrapping my mirrors but one of the shops quoted $75 each since they’re a little tough. I passed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

